# فعاليات جمعة رفض العنف وتفويض القوات المسلحة للتعامل معه ....



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*بدأت فعاليات تلك الجمعة مبكرة ...... هذه رسالة على الفيس بوك من مواطن من مدينة نصر

انا من سكان رابعة شايف بعينى .
تمت محاصرة اﻷخوان اﻵن .
يا جدعان الشرطة أتحركت أخيرا. الشرطة اﻵن منتشرة بشكل مرعب فى شارع الطيران ويوسف عباس ومصطفى النحاس فى تقاطعه مع الطيران ويوسف عباس. عاملين كل 100 متر تقريبا كمين كبير أوى عبارة عن 2 عربية بوكس وأفراد شرطة بسلاح آلى واقفين وقفة أستعداد أنهم رافعين السلاح وموجهينه ناحية العربيات بصورة مستمرة وبشكل بصراحة مرعب ومكثفين أعدادهم.
على قد ما أنا فرحان على قد ما أنا بصراحة أتخضيت و خوفت. المنظر له هيبة فظيعة .
... بجد لو حد معاه حاجة حيسلم نفسه قبل مايفتشوه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*تمرد تدعو الى طرد السفيرة الامريكية وتعلن انها اصبحت شخصا غير مرغوبا به على الاراضي المصرية 
---------------------------------------
قال محمد عبد العزيز مسؤول الاتصال السياسي بحركة تمرد، ان الحركة تعتبر السفيرة الامريكية شخصا غير مرغوبا به على الاراضي المصرية، مؤكدا ان باترسون تخطت حدود عملها الدبلوماسي وانها تدعم الارهاب.

ودعى عبد العزيز في مؤتمر صحفي الشعب المصري للنزول غدا الجمعة في ميدان التحرير وامام الاتحادية وكل ميادين التحرير بجميع المحافظات للتصدي الى الارهاب ودعم القوات المسلحة في حربها على الارهاب.

واكد عبد العزيز ان الثورة ستنتصر وتحقق كامل اهدافها وصولا الى العيش والحرية والعدالة الاجتماعية والاستقلال الوطني.*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 يوليو 2013)

*مش الأخ دا ياخد لنا صورة !!!​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*الجماعة الإسلامية تطالب شركاء الوطن من المسيحيين بألا يتم توريطهم في فعاليات الجمعة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*الجيش الثالث: تعزيزات بمجرى القناة الملاحى وتأمين مظاهرات ضد الإرهاب*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*بدء مؤتمر الحركات الثورية لمنح الجيش تفويض الحرب على الإرهاب*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 يوليو 2013)

aadool قال:


> حييجي يوم ينقلب الجيش والشرطة على المسيحين



*بلاش كلام مالوش أى لازمة
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*أنصار مرسى يسكبون زيت عوادم السيارات بكوبرى المطار لتعطيل السير عليه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: الجيش والشرطة يؤمنان تظاهرات الجمعة فى كافة ميادين مصر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*أقلعت من مطار القاهرة الدولى منذ قليل طائرة السفارة الأمريكية متجهة إلى بورسعيد وعليها طاقم الطائرة فقط.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*أعلن التيار الشعبى، فى بيان له اليوم الخميس عن مسارات مليونية لا للإرهاب غدا الجمعة، على أن يكون التجمع بميدان التحرير وأمام قصر الاتحادية عقب صلاة الجمعة.

وفيما يلى مسار المسيرات:

مسيرات إلى ميدان التحرير وقصر الاتحادية:​الدرب الأحمر: أمام مسجد قيون. 
وقت التجمع: الساعة 5. 
خط السير: باب الخلق - حسن الأكبر - طلعت حرب – التحرير.

الزمالك: من أمام وزارة الثقافة. 
وقت التجمع: الساعة 5. 
خط السير: الأوبرا – كوبرى قصر النيل – التحرير.

المهندسين: ميدان مصطفى محمود.
وقت التجمع: الساعة 4.
خط السير: شارع جامعة الدول العربية – ش الدقى – ش التحرير – كوبرى قصر النيل – التحرير.

عين شمس: ميدان الألف مسكن.
وقت التجمع: الساعة 3.
خط السير: شارع جسر السويس - إشارة روكسى – الاتحادية.

مصر الجديدة: ميدان الحجاز.
وقت التجمع: الساعة 3
خط السير: الحجاز - سفير - صلاح الدين - روكسى – الاتحادية.

مدينة نصر: أمام سيتى ستارز. 
وقت التجمع: الساعة 3.30 والتحرك 4.30
خط السير: سيتى ستارز - شارع الثورة - شارع المرغنى – الاتحادية.

المطرية : ميدان المطرية.
وقت التجمع: الساعة 5
خط السير: المطرية - الحلمية - تجنيد - جسر السويس - روكسى - المرغنى – الاتحادية.

وفى المحافظات تكون الخريطة كالتالى​:
بنها : أمام مبنى المحافظة. 
الإسكندرية: ميدان سيدى جابر. 
طنطا: أمام مبنى المحافظة. 
المحلة : ميدان الشون. 
السويس: ميدان الأربعين. 
بورسعيد: ميدان الشهداء. 
السويس: ميدان الممر. 
الزقازيق: أمام مبنى المحافظة. 
كفر الشيخ: دوران كفر الشيخ. 
شبين الكوم: أمام مبنى المحافظة. 
دمنهور: أمام مبنى المحافظة. 
دمياط: ميدان الساعة. 
الفيوم: ميدان السواقى. 
بنى سويف: ميدان المحافظة. 
المنيا: أمام مبنى المحافظة. 
أسيوط: أمام مبنى المحافظة. 
سوهاج: ميدان الثقافة. 
قنا: ميدان المحطة. 
الأقصر: ميدان أبو الحجاج. 
أسوان: ميدان المحطة. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*دعت جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى جماهير الشعب المصرى، إلى الخروج غدا الجمعة، بأعداد تفوق 30 يونيو، للتأكيد على رفض الجميع للإرهاب الذى يتعرض له الوطن*


----------



## aalyhabib (25 يوليو 2013)

*متابع ...*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*أعلن وزير الإسكان المهندس إبراهيم محلب عن مشاركته فى مظاهرات الغد، تأيدا وتفويضا لقوات الجيش للتصدى للإرهاب*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*المسلمانى: ندعو المتظاهرين للحفاظ على السلمية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*أصدر المستشاران أشرف زهران وهشام رءوف، عضوا تيار استقلال القضاء، بيانا اليوم الخميس، أعلنوا فيه رفضهم للبيان الذى وقع عليه نحو 75 قاضيا، معلنين فيه رفض الاعتداء على الشرعية الدستورية وإقصاء الرئيس الشرعى المنتخب، ومطالبين بتفعيل الدستور ليعود ساريا، ليحكم الحياة السياسية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية والقانونية فى مصر بأسرها، وعددهم 75 قاضيا.

وقال "زهران" و"رءوف" فى البيان الصادر عنهما: إن البيان الصادر بتاريخ 24 يوليو 2013 لا يعبر إلا عن رأى من وقع عليه من قضاة تيار الاستقلال، وإن باقى قضاة الاستقلال الذين لم يوقعوا على البيان يؤكدون على تمسكهم بالثوابت التى طالما أمنوا بها ودافعوا عنها، وهى التمسك دائما بحيدة القضاء وتجرده، وأننا قضاة هذه الأمة بجميع أطيافها لا ينبغى لنا نصرة فصيل على آخر، أو الارتكان إلى جانب دون الآخر، أو الزج بالقضاء فى أتون العمل السياسى حفاظا على الثقة العامة فى القضاء والقضاة".*


----------



## grges monir (25 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أعلن التيار الشعبى، فى بيان له اليوم الخميس عن مسارات مليونية لا للإرهاب غدا الجمعة، على أن يكون التجمع بميدان التحرير وأمام قصر الاتحادية عقب صلاة الجمعة.
> 
> وفيما يلى مسار المسيرات:
> 
> ...


اية دة
معقولة شبرا مش هايطلع منها مسيرة
دى بتكون اكبر مسيرة للتحرير ؟؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> اية دة
> معقولة شبرا مش هايطلع منها مسيرة
> دى بتكون اكبر مسيرة للتحرير ؟؟؟



*لفت انتباهى فعلا عدم ادراج منطقة شبرا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*أنباء عن وضع قنابل في قلب اعتصام رابعة العدوية والنهضة بتخطيط من قيادات الاخوان وخروجهم من الاعتصام متخفيين وتفجيرها عن بعد في قلب الحشود التي دعوها لجمعة الفرقان والصاق التفجيرات بالداخلية والجيش*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*شبه المرشد العام لجماعه الاخوان المسلمين محمد بديع ازاحه الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي بهدم الكعبه وانتقد السعوديه لتاييدها النائب الاول لرئيس الوزراء وزير الدفاع الفريق اول عبد الفتاح السيسي.وافادت وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية ان المرشد في رسالته الاسبوعيه التي يوجهها كل خميس الي اعضاء الجماعه وانصارها، قال بديع: ان ما فعله السيسي في مصر يفوق جرما ما لو كان قد حمل معولا وهدم به الكعبه المشرفه حجرًا حجراً. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*قناة الحياة: الاخوان طلبوا من الاتحاد الاوروبي تسليج افراد الجماعة لمواجه الجيش*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*مذيعة CNN : لماذا تم عزل الرئيس مرسي هذا أمر غير ديمقراطي؟
البرادعي: أنا كمحامي ورجل قانون أحب أن ألتزم بالشرعية الدستورية ولكننا كنا علي شفا حرب أهلية وكنا بين المطرقة والسندان وسنعود قريبا للأنتخابات وموضوع عزل الرئيس ليس جديد وقد حدث في أمريكا من قبل والشهر الماضي تم عزل حاكم ولاية كاليفورنيا المنتخب ..*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*هتافات فى رابعة:

 لا إله إلا الله ....... محمد مرسى وكيل الله​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*النقابات العمالية تقرر الخروج بمسيرات غدًا تأييدًا للجيش *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*أبو العزائم: الصوفيون سيخرجون الجمعة دعمًا للجيش ضد الإرهاب الإخوانى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*وزير الداخلية: الجماهير ستكون تحت مظلة أمنية كاملة خلال المظاهرات*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يوليو 2013)

اخبارك جديدة وقوية


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*هاجم مسلحون قبل قليل نقطة حرس حدود بمنطقة "الشلاق" على طريق "العريش– رفح".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*القنصل الروسى يلتقى "تمرد".. ويؤكد: 30 يونيو ثورة شعبية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*قال مصدر طبى بشمال سيناء ان شهيدين سقطا من صفوف قوة نقطة حرس الحدود التى تعرضت لهجوم ارهابى عصر اليوم ، وهما ضابط ومجند واصيب 4 جنود اخرين يجرى نقلهم لمستشفى العريش العسكرى *.


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*في تطاول علي هيبة الدولة وهيبة القوات المسلحة، قامت عصابات الإخوان الإرهابية وانصارهم المعتصمين بميدان رابعة العدوية، بخطف المجند ميخائيل خير كريم سعيد، الساعة الخامسة فجرا من أمام كتيبته مركز 6 سائقين القاهرة وهو يرتدي الزي العسكري، وقاموا بوضعه في سيارة وفروا به إلي ميدان رابعة العدوية، وقاموا بالسماح له بالاتصال بأحد أفراد عائلته وقال له تم خطفي وأنا الآن في ميدان رابعة العدوية.

والأسرة ترسل استغاثة للفريق السيسي وجهاز المخابرات الحربية من أجل عودة أبنهم الذي خطف وهو يؤدي واجبه في خدمة القوات المسلحة، و في خدمة وطنه.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*

[YOUTUBE]-yd1MC0gjkc#at=16[/YOUTUBE]

حد عنده دواء ضد القيئ*​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يوليو 2013)

يُثبت لحين انتهاء الفعاليات


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*بيان مجلس الدفاع الوطنى
جمهورية مصر العربية​ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
وفقاً للمادة (22) من الإعلان الدستورى الصادر فى الثامن من يوليو 2013 اجتمع مجلس الدفاع الوطني مساء يوم الأربعاء الرابع والعشرين من يوليو 2013 والموافق 15 من رمضان 1434هـ ، برئاسة السيد المستشار / عدلي منصور رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية للنظر في تطورات الأحداث الداخلية والموقف الأمني في البلاد ولمناقشة التهديدات الموجهة للأمن القومي المصري داخلياً وخارجياً .
وفى ضوء مناقشة التطورات الحالية والتي تموج بها الساحة الداخلية والدولية والتي تبدى فيها دونما شك وجود تهديدات مباشرة للسلم المجتمعي والأمن القومي للبلاد فقد قرر المجلس ما يلى : 
1 - التأكيد على التزام الدولة بضمان حقوق وحريات كل مواطنيها وخاصة الحق في حرية الاعتقاد والتعبير عن الرأي بالطرق السلمية والتأكيد على التزام الدولة بحماية حق التعبير السلمى لمواطنيها بالرأي أو التظاهر أو الاعتصام بما يكفله القانون ودونما إخلال أو تهديد لأمن المجتمع أو إضرار لحركة الحياة فيه .
2 - التأكيد على التزام الدولة بحماية أمن مواطنيها أي كانت انتماءاتهم وكذلك التزامها بحماية السلام المجتمعي وبأنها لن تسمح بتهديده أو الإخلال بالأمن الداخلي أياً كان شكل هذا التهديد أو الإخلال وأياً كانت مصادره وذلك في إطار من سيادة القانون وحماية حقوق الإنسان .
3 - التأكيد على أن الدولة بكافة أجهزتها ومؤسساتها وفى إطار من سيادة القانون وحماية حقوق الإنسان لن تسمح لأحد بترويع مواطنيها أو حمل السلاح في وجه الدولة والمجتمع أو اشاعة الإرهاب لفظاً أو فعلاً أو محاولة ابتزاز المواطنين أو ارتهان المجتمع أو تبديد السلم والأمن الداخليين.
4 - التأكيد على أن الدولة بكافة أجهزتها ومؤسساتها وفى إطار من سيادة القانون وحماية حقوق الإنسان ستتخذ كافة الإجراءات اللازمة التي تكفل ردع الخارجين عن القانون والخارجين عن الدولة وكذلك ملاحقة ومحاسبة كل من يهدد أمن المواطنين أو يكدر سلم مجتمعه أو يحرمهم من حياة طبيعة مستقرة ومستحقة .
5 - التأكيد على أن الدولة بكافة اجهزتها ومؤسساتها وفى إطار من سيادة القانون وحماية حقوق الإنسان ستتخذ من الإجراءات والتدابير ما من شأنه تجفيف منابع إرهاب المواطنين أو انتهاك القانون*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*[YOUTUBE]CfwEpJNBf18[/YOUTUBE]


لاحظوا الرجل الذى البسوه بدلة ضابط شرطة للقوات الخاصة .... من الثانية الأولى وحتى الثانية 18*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*الإيكونوميست: الإخوان فى تراجع مستمر والشعب سينزل بغزارة غدا*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*أشارت وكالة الأسوشيتدبرس إلى أن مسئولين أمريكيين قالوا إن إدارة أوباما لن تعلن أن ما حدث فى مصر كان انقلابا وهو ما سيمكن الولايات المتحدة من أن تستمر فى إرسال المساعدات التى تبلغ 1.5 مليار دولار من المساعدات السنوية

اتمنى أن يرفض رئيس الدولة المساعدة ......*


----------



## grges monir (25 يوليو 2013)

اللى عاوز اعرفة ازاى شبرا لاتكون ضمن المسيرات
اية الهدف من كدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> اللى عاوز اعرفة ازاى شبرا لاتكون ضمن المسيرات
> اية الهدف من كدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*ضمن الفعاليات يا جرجس ..... لكن اليوم السابع لم تذكرهم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*طالب الدكتور محمد سليم العوا المرشح الرئاسى السابق، بالبحث عن مخرج سياسى للأزمة الراهنة، مؤكدا أن المخرج بالبلطجية لن يصلح والمخرج بالقوة لن يصلح ولكن المخرج يجب أن يكون سياسيا يتنازل فيه كل طرف من أجل أن يجتمع الجميع.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*إعلان من الكنيسة الارذوكسية: بكره صيام حتى المغرب مشاركة لأخواتنا المسلمين والفطار فى كل ميادين مصر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*أحمد مكي للحرية والعدالة: خطاب السيسي يؤكد أن 30 يونيو انقلاب عسكري*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*القت طائرات القوات المسلحة منذ قليل منشورا على أنصار الرئيس المعزول المعتصمين بميدان رابعة العدوية جاء نصه كالأتى :
"إن قواتكم المسلحة تحرص على وطن آمن قوي ومواطن محب لوطنه تقيم العدل والحق على نفسها قبل الآخرين تحارب القتل والعنف والعدوان ولا تقبل ذلك على أبناء الوطن قبل نفسها تعمل في صمت وتقدم شهدائها طواعية ولم تهتف يوما لشخص ولم تحمل على كتفيها فرد ان كل ما تفعله القوات المسلحة هو من أجلك أنت .. وليس فيه أي معاداة للدين أو الانسانية أو أي تهديد للحياه أو الحرية فشاركنا يداً بيد .. لا نعاديك ولا تعادينا .. نساندك لتساند وطنك لا ترفع سلاحا في وجه أخيك ... ولا تهدم ولا تحرق ولنكن معاً جميعاً ضد القتل والعنف والارهاب".*


----------



## fahmy-mansour (25 يوليو 2013)

الاقباط مواطنون مصريون لهم الحرية الكاملة لما يترأى لهم فى مصلحة مصر ومصر اولا ومصر دائما


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*اشتباكات بين أنصار المعزول وأهالى المحلة وأنباء عن إصابات​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*مواجهات عنيفة بين قوات الأمن ومسلحين بمحيط ديوان محافظة شمال سيناء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*تعطل حركة القطارات بالمحلة بسبب اشتباكات بين الإخوان والأهالى​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*اشتباكات بين أنصار المعزول والأهالى بأولاد صقر فى الشرقية*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*رويترز: سيد مرسى شقيق المعزول يساند الجيش فى قريته بالشرقية*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*إطلاق النار على الميناء والمستشفى العسكرى بالعريش*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*قال أدمن الصفحة الرسمية للمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة إن بعض الصفحات والمواقع الإلكترونية تناولت رسالة الفرصة الأخيرة، فيما يخص مهلة (48) ساعة التى أعطاها القائد العام للتراجع والانضمام إلى الصف الوطنى استعداداً للانطلاق نحو المستقبل بتفسيرات لم تتضمنها الرسالة.

وقال الأدمن إن المقصود من الرسالة أن الفترة بين خطاب القائد العام فى حفل تخرج الكلية البحرية والدعوة للاحتشاد يوم الجمعة (26 /7) هى (48) ساعة، والتى كان من المنتظر أن يتم استغلالها وأن يتم تغليب المصلحة العليا للبلاد لتوحيد الصف والانطلاق بمصر نحو مستقبل أفضل *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*مايكل منير: هدف أمريكا تشجيع الإرهاب داخل مصر​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*محاولات للاشتباك مع شباب رابعة بشارع ابن فضلان من قبل المعتصمين والشباب يُصرون علي حماية منازلهم ومنعهم من الدخول *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*شيخ الأزهر يدعو للاحتشاد بالميادين لدعم الجيش وحماية الثورة​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*مواطنون يدعون لدعم الجيش فى المترو بصور عبد الناصر والسادات والسيسى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*شاهد عيان: أهالى سمنود يوقفون قطارا للتفتيش بحثا عن أسلحة أو إخوان*


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 يوليو 2013)

طب هو السيسى محتاج فويض من حد علشان يدافع عن البلد؟
وكمان هو شغال تنضيف فسيناء قبل ما حد يفوضه
الموضوع فيه حاجة مش مفهومة
بس كتاكد انه لمصلحة البلد


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*مايكل منير: مرشحة الرئاسة الأمريكية السابقة ميشيل باكمان ترسل رسالة تأييد للشعب المصري و‏مصر‬ وتتضامن معهم ضد الإرهاب علي تويتر الخاص بها الان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

سرجيوُس قال:


> طب هو السيسى محتاج فويض من حد علشان يدافع عن البلد؟
> وكمان هو شغال تنضيف فسيناء قبل ما حد يفوضه
> الموضوع فيه حاجة مش مفهومة
> بس متاكد انه لمصلحة البلد



*هناك ضغوط اوربية وامريكية على مصر لتمكين الاخوان ...... لذا لابد ان نُظهر للعالم إن الإرادة الشعبية ضد هذه الجماعة الإرهابية الخائنة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*قوات الجيش تدفع بمدرعتين أمام وزارة الدفاع وتغلق الخليفة المأمون​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*
شن قراصنة مساء اليوم، هجوما على 3 صفحات تابعة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى"فيس بوك"، وهما صفحات "جريدة الحرية والعدالة الصفحة الرسمية"، التى قام المسئولون عن إدارتها بتغييرها منذ أيام إلى جريدة التيار الإسلامى، وكذلك صفحة الفرقة 95 إخوان.

وتمكنت مجموعة أنونيموس من اختراق والسيطرة على صفحة جريدة الحرية والعدالة وصفحة جريدة التيار الإسلامى والعديد من صفحات جماعة الإخوان بالمحافظات.*



[YOUTUBE]9hbkfu7Sy5c[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2013)

*شقيق مرسي يساند الجيش وقريته تؤكد: الإخوان أخذوا فرصتهم ولم يقدروا على فعل شيء​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*أهالى القليوبية يعتصمون أمام مبنى المحافظة تأييدا للجيش*​


----------



## grges monir (26 يوليو 2013)

شكلة بكرة هيكون حشد قوى جدااااااااا ولا انا غلطان ؟؟؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*تمكنت قوات الأمن المركزى بالتنسيق مع القوات المسلحة بكمين الإدارة العامة للمرور والشرطة بمنطقة سور العلمين، من ضبط عاطل بحوزته كمية كبيرة من الأسلحة النارية والذخيرة، اعترف أنه قادم من مطروح فى طريقه لتسليمها لمتظاهرى الإخوان فى القاهرة.

تلقى اللواء مصطفى راشد مدير الإدارة العامة للمرور إخطارا من القوات الأمنية، مفاده أنها ارتابت فى سيارة نقل جامبو بيضاء اللون تحمل رقم 8726 ن ف ا " وبسؤال قائدها "حسام . ح . م" 24 سنة عاطل مقيم المنيا، ظهرت عليه علامات الشك وبتفتيش السيارة عثر داخلها على 21 بندقية آلية و6 بنادق "اف ان" ورشاش بورسعيدى و3 بنادق خرطوش عيار 12 و120 طلقة "اف ان" و16 خزينة بندقية آلية وخزينة "اف ان" و20 طربة حشيش.

وبسؤال المتهم أكد أنه تلقى الأسلحة من أحد الأشخاص بمطروح، وأنه كان فى طريقه لتقديمها لمتظاهرى الإخوان بالقاهرة، وحرر محضر بالواقعة وباشرت النيابة التحقيق.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*عشرة مصابين فى اشتباكات بين الأهالى والأخوان بالمحلة الكبرى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*طوارئ بمطار القاهرة تزامنا مع فعاليات مليونية تفويض الجيش *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*"حراس الثورة" بالمنيا يفوض الجيش لمواجهة الإرهاب *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*شيوخ قبائل البحر الأحمر تفوض الجيش للقضاء على الإرهاب*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*ضبط 8 من عناصر الإخوان بحوزتهم أسلحة بيضاء وشوم قبل توجههم لـ"رابعة" *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*كثفت قوات أمن الجيزة من تواجدها بمحيط مبنى مديرية الأمن استعدادا لاستقبال المظاهرات التى دعا إليها أنصار الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى بالإضافة إلى الحشد الشعبى الذى دعا إليه الفريق عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*تشديد أمنى بمحيط الحرس الجمهورى.. وإغلاق شارع الطيران*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*الرئيس الإسرائيلي شمعون بيريز لقناة الحرة: الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي منتخب بشكل ديمقراطي والجيش انقلب على الديمقراطية.

وأضاف: يجب على إسرائيل ألا تتدخل فيما يجري في مصر سوى في أمر واحد، وهو الحفاظ على اتفاق السلام والحفاظ على الأمن وتدعيم السلام.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*ستريت جورنال تحت عنوان "ناصر مجددا": متداولي الأسهم في البورصات العالمية  أصبحوا يدركون اليوم أكثر من أي وقت مضي أنه قد أصبح في مصر ناصر جديد يصر على إذلال أوباما وحرمانه من أي مكاسب داخلية على الأرض الأمريكية !!

وتحدثت الصحيفة قائلة: الجنرال سيسي الذي يدرك أن الشعب الأمريكي جزء كبير منه لا يهتم بالشأن الخارجي على الإطلاق ، يهتم في نفس الوقت بحالة الإقتصاد والضمان الإجتماعي والوظائف المتاحة داخل أمريكا إضافة إلى الضمان الصحي، وهذا ما جعل أوباما يدخل البيت الأبيض ويبقي فيه لفترتين . . لكن الجنرال سيسي  الذي يدرك أن الإدارة الأمريكية الحالية باتت مكشوفة أمامه تماما - قرر أن يعمق من خسارة أوباما بالضغط على أكثر ما يثير إهتمام المواطن الأمريكي وهو الإقتصاد، فبينما كانت التوقعات تشير إلى مرحلة إنتعاش تعززها حالة سوق العقارات والإحتياطي الفيدرالي وتراجع النفقات العسكرية في الشرق قرر ناصر الجديد أن ينهي كل ذلك دون إستخدام السلاح .. فقط عبر الميكروفون الذي دعا فيه الشعب المصري للنزول يوم الجمعة للميادين لتفويضه للقيام بعمليات أكثر قسوة ضد الإرهابيين . .

وللمفارقة فإن ما خسرته أمريكا صبيحة خطاب السيسي وبسبب تصريحاته ودعوته يفوق حجم المعونة العسكرية الأمريكية التى تقدمها لمصر ببضع ملايين من الدولارات, لكن رد الفعل من أوباما جاء صبيانيا بإمتياز, حيث أوقف تسليم صفقة طائرات إف 16 بصورة عقابية لم يؤيده فيها الكونجرس الذي يتململ من تصرفات أوباما الأخيرة ، والتى كان من ضمنها إصرار أوباما على إبقاء برامج التجسس على الأمريكان . .

أوباما الذي تصرف بصبيانية كاملة فيما يخص صفقة الطائرات تسرع بإعلان ذلك قبل أن يستشير أحدا في البنتاجون ومصنعي الطائرات في أمريكا, لكن تقرير تم إمداد أوباما به بعد قراره، جعله يدرك أنه يحارب معركة خاسرة, فالمصريون يتجهون فعليا نحو الشرق وتحديدا نحو روسيا للحصول على السلاح، ولم يكن ينقص جنرال سيسي سوى أن يجعل الأمريكان يظهرون بهذا المظهر الهستيري ليزيد فرص حصوله على المزيد من التنازلات الروسية فيما يخص أسعار الطائرات البديلة وصفقات القمح، وهو ما يعني أنه بدوره، يمارس دورا يراه بدقة لتكبيد الإقتصاد الأمريكي خسائر تفوق حجم المعونة العسكرية, بينما هو يتجاهل أي إتصالات من الإدارة الأمريكية …

تحديدا يبدو أن السيسي قد قرر حرمان الحزب الديمقراطي من أن يكون له رئيس في البيت الأبيض لسنوات قادمة، ومنح الجمهوريون فرصة عمرهم لإذلال أوباما وتحميله تبعات ما حدث ويحدث، ولضمان ذلك فهو يمارس مزيدا من الضغط على الأعصاب الحساسة للمواطن الأمريكي ألا وهو . . . الإقتصاد.*


----------



## soso a (26 يوليو 2013)

ربنا يستر 

ويعديها على خير 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*أطلقت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين عبر أنصارها بالولايات المتحدة، حملة جديدة، تهدف إلى الضغط على الإدارة الأمريكية من أجل تقديم العون للجماعة وللرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*بيان من حركة تمرد​
تحية إلى شعب مصر العظيم، الصامد على طريق الحرية، والمتمسك بمبادئ ثورة 25 يناير، وموجتها الأعظم في 30 يونيو، شعب مصر القائد والمعلم، المحتشد الآن بكل ميادين الثورة في التحرير والاتحادية، وكل ميادين التحرير بالمحافظات، حتى يتم الله نصره، على الشعب والقوات المسلحة الباسلة في الحرب ضد الإرهاب الذي يعبث مصر القومي.

إن الشعب المصري وهو في طريقه لاستكمال ثورته، معلنا دعمه للقوات المسلحة، يؤكد أن تفويضه يأتي في إطار الدعوة لتفعيل القانون الناجز العادل الرادع دون أية إجراءات استثنائية، ضد كل من يتصور أنه سيأخذ عجلة الثورة إلى الخلف، أو يعتقد أنه قادر على لي ذراع المصريين، وفرض إرادته على إرادة الشعب المصري، عن طريق الإرهاب المنظم في سيناء وما جرى في المنصورة وبين السرايات والمنيل من ترويع للآمنين.
... 
نؤكد أن مصلحة الوطن لا تأتي باستعداء جهات أجنبية على الوطن، وندعو لمحاكمة كل من استقوى بالخارج على إرادة الشعب المصري، بتهمة الخيانة العظمى، وكذلك فإن حركة تمرد تعتبر أن السفيرة الـمريكية آن باترسون شخصا غير مرغوبا به على الأراضي المصرية، لتخطيها حدود عملها كدبلوماسية وأنها تعمل الآن داعمة للإرهاب متحدية إرادة الشعب المصري الحرة في هذه الثورة العظيمة.

وانطلاقا من رؤية ثورة 25 يناير وموجتها الاعظم في 30 يونيو الديمقراطية، فإننا نؤكد على حق التظاهر والاعتصام (السلمي)، ولكن ليس من حق أحد أن يرهب الشعب المصري، عن طريق العنف والإرهاب.

إن الشعب المصري العظيم سيعلن للعالم كله حضارته وسلميته ، كما حدث منذ 30 يونيو في هذه الموجة الثورية العظيمة، وندعو كل أبناء الوطن للاحتشاد واستكمال الثورة بشكل سلمي، وصولا لتحقيق كامل أهداف الثورة في العيش والحرية والعدالة الاجتماعية.

26 يوليو 2013م*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*شهدت منطقة ميدان باب الحرس بدمياط اشتباكات عنيفة بين عدد من مؤيدى ومعارضى الرئيس المعزول، فجر اليوم، حيث قام عدد من الأهالى بالتصدى لأنصار الرئيس المعزول أثناء توجههم إلى محطة الأتوبيس لاستقلال أتوبيس الخامسة صباحا متوجهين إلى القاهرة للمشاركة فى مظاهرات رابعة العدوية والنهضة.

وقام الأهالى بمنعهم من السفر وأسفرت المواجهات عن إطلاق أعيرة نارية وطلق خرطوش وأسفرت عن إصابة العشرات نقل من بينهم 4 مصابين بأعيرة نارية تم نقلهم إلى المستشفى العام لتلقى العلاج وتم إخطار الشرطة التى انتقلت إلى المنطقة لوقف الاشتباكات.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*أكد شيوخ القبائل والعشائر وممثلى أكثر من 60 قبيلة من القبائل العربية بشمال وجنوب سيناء ومطروح وجنوب مصر تأييدهم الكامل للدعوة التى وجهها الفريق أول/ عبد الفتاح السيسى.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يوليو 2013)

*وزير الدفاع الصينى : ندرس التعاون العسكرى مع الجيش المصرى .. وفى حال منع المعونات العسكرية الامريكية عن مصر .. سوف نمدها بكل ما تحتاجه لتقوية جيشها . 
*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يوليو 2013)

*نقلا عن المصرى اليوم عدد الجمعة 26/7/2013

* *[FONT=&quot]تعليق «دراما رمضان» مؤقتاً فى التليفزيون و١٠ فضائيات*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دعما للجيش فى مواجهة الإرهاب قرر التليفزيون، ونحو ١٠ فضائيات خاصة، تعليق دراما رمضان اليوم، لنقل فعاليات التظاهرات الشعبية، فى كل أنحاء الجمهورية. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأعلنت قنوات [/FONT]**ontv**[FONT=&quot] و[/FONT]**cbc**[FONT=&quot] ومجموعة قنوات دريم، والنهار، والمحور، والتحرير، والحياة، وغيرها من الفضائيات الخاصة، تعليق إذاعة دراما رمضان عبر شاشاتها، وتخصيصها للبث المباشر لفعاليات مليونية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]«ضد الإرهاب» من مختلف الميادين والمحافظات، إضافة إلى إذاعة الأغانى الوطنية، 

لحث الشعب على النزول للشارع للقضاء على الإرهاب، وقرر التليفزيون المصرى عمل غرفة بث مركزية تبث منها قنوات النيل للأخبار والنيل الدولية ونايل لايف والنيل الثقافية وقنوات الأولى والثانية، والفضائية المصرية مادتها،[/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يوليو 2013)

*صفوت حجازي يزعم: "المعزول" سيعود الأحد بعد واقعة تهتز لها البلاد يوم السبت*​








[YOUTUBE]7_1tZTguODU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*شهد محيط مسجد الخاندار بشارع شبرا، احتشاد العشرات من المؤيدين للدكتور محمد مرسى عقب صلاة الجمعة مباشرة، رافعين اللافتات التى عليها صور الدكتور مرسى مكتوب عليها :"الرئيس الشرعى لمصر"

فنشبت اشتباكات بين عدد من الأهالى بمنطقة الخلفاوى بشبرا ومويدى الرئيس المعزول والذين خرجوا بمسيرة من أمام مسجد الفتح بالخلفاوى تأيدا للرئيس المعزول، وفى الوقت نفسه تظاهر عدد من المواطنين لتفويض الجيش لمواجهة الإرهاب للقضاء على الانفلات.

وردد المتظاهرون الداعمون للقوات المسلحة "الجيش والشعب إيد واحدة" بالإضافة إلى حرق صور للرئيس المعزول وهو ما أثار غضب مؤيديه.

وقام عدد من الأهالى بإلقاء الزجاجات من أعلى أسطح المنازل على المسيرة المؤيدة للمعزول فيما تدخل عدد من الأهالى للفصل بين المؤيدين والمعارضين بعد وقوع اشتباكات

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*تجددت الاشتباكات بين أهالى شبرا وبين أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى، وذلك بعد تجمع عدد من أفراد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين أمام مسجد الخاندار، ومحاولتهم دخوله والتمركز بداخله وهو ما رفضه أهالى شبرا، وقاموا بمنعهم من دخول المسجد واحتجزوا عددا منهم.

وتدخل عدد من مشايخ المسجد وأفرجوا عن المحتجزين من أفراد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وإقناعهم بالرحيل عن شبرا، فيما شكل أهالى شبرا لجانا شعبية لمنع عودة جماعة الإخوان مرة أخرى.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*هتافات المصلين بالأزهر: الجيش والشعب إيد واحدة مصر وراك يا سيسى *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*قال الدكتور خالد الخطيب رئيس الإدارة المركزية للرعاية العاجلة والحرة بوزارة الصحة والسكان، إن 6 أشخاص أصيبوا فى اشتباكات وقعت صباح اليوم الجمعة بين الأهالى ومؤيدى الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى بمحافظة دمياط*


----------



## grges monir (26 يوليو 2013)

الحشد مازال ضعيف
هما قالوا المسيرات امتى بالظبط


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*الكنائس المصريه تعلن ان جميع الكنائس سوف تدق الاجراس مع اذان المغرب لاول مره فى التاريخ المصرى القديم و الحديث لافطار 85 مليون مواطن مصرى مع اذان المغرب !!!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> الحشد مازال ضعيف
> هما قالوا المسيرات امتى بالظبط



*بعد صلاة العصر​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يوليو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]مسيرة الآن مؤيدة للمعزول تحمل صوره تسير فى شارع مصطفى النحاس فى اتجاه رابعة العدوية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]و بها أسلاميين مع شوية ستات وعيالهم وناس من عزبة الهجانة وشوية عيال من بتوع أربعة ونص ( أرزقية من السوق ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]....و ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ناس مالهاش أى علاقة بأى حاجة فى الدنيا ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا أعتقد أنهم عارفين هما ماشيين لية من أساسه أو رايحين فين [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*قام عدد من الأهالى بمنطقة شبرا بإيقاف سيارة تحمل عددا من المواطنين المنتمين للإخوان والسلفيين وأصحاب اللحى، وقاموا بتحطيمها وإنزال من بداخلها ومنعهم من الوصول لزملائهم المتجهين فى مسيرة مؤيدة للمعزول.

وحاول سائق السيارة الهرب إلا أن الأهالى منعوه وقاموا بتسليم من بداخل السيارة لعدد من رجال الشرطة المتواجدين أحمد بدوى. وفى السياق ذاته قامت سيارات الإسعاف بحمل المصابين ونقلهم إلى المستشفيات وخاصة بعدما مؤيدو المعزول بإطلاق الطلقات النارية والخرطوش على الأهالى.

وفى السياق ذاته نجح الأهالى فى تشتيت شمل المتظاهرين وتفريق بعدما طردوهم من كل الشوارع الجانبية وقاموا بإحراق صور للرئيس المعزول التى كان يحملها مؤيدوه.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*"سى.إن.إن": المصريون ينظرون إلى الفريق السيسى على أنه "بطل قومى"*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*نظم عدد من الشباب بمنطقة شبرا مسيرة داخل دوران شبرا والشوارع الجانبية، وذلك احتفالاً بنجاحهم فى مطاردة مسيرة مؤيدى الرئيس المعزول وتشتيت شملها وتفريقهم وإبعادهم عن المنطقة بأكملها، مرددين هتافات "إحنا الشعب الخط الأحمر"، كما ردد المتظاهرون الأغانى الوطنية احتفالا بطردهم للإخوان مرددين"يا سيسى يا سيسى احنا وراك يا سيسى".

وكان دوران شبرا قد شهد فر وكر بين مؤيدى المعزول وأهالى شبرا بعدما اطلق مؤيدى المعزول الخرطوش على الأهالى وهو ما أثار غضب الموطنين وقاموا بمطاردتهم بالشوارع الجانبية، وقاموا بتفريقهم والقبض على بعضهم وتسليمهم للشرطة فيما قامت سيارات الإسعاف بنقل المصابين المستشفيات.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*انطلاق مسيرات من العجمى لميدان سيدى جابر عصرا تحت عنوان "البطل المسيرى"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*

​
حطوا في رابعه صوره "مسيحيين من اجل مرسي" - " Christians for Morsi" وعليها صورة صليب...... وأول ما الاعلام الاجنبي مشي مسحوا الصليب والكلام*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*



على حائط كنيسة الانبا انطونيوس في المنيا​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*أكد الدكتور محمد سلطان، رئيس هيئة الإسعاف المصرية لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن حصيلة الاشتباكات التى وقعت بين المؤيدين والمعارضين للرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى بمنطقة شبرا وبمحافظة دمياط اليوم الجمعة، أسفرت عن إصابة 15 شخصا.

وأوضح أن 10 أشخاص أصيبوا بمسيرة شبرا، فى حين أصيب 5 فى دمياط.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2013)

*حريق أسفل كوبرى غمرة بجوار سور مترو الأنفاق*

  الجمعة، 26 يوليو  2013 - 16:15






                             صورة أرشيفية 
كتب أحمد حربى




 
اندلع حريق منذ قليل أسفل كوبرى غمرة بجوار سور مترو الأنفاق، وارتفعت السنة اللهب فى سماء العاصمة وجارى السيطرة عليها.
 
تلقت غرفة النجدة بالقاهرة بلاغا يفيد بنشوب حريق بعدة مخلفات أسفل كوبرى   غمرة وانتقلت على الفور 3 سيارات إطفاء إلى مكان الحادث، وجار السيطرة   عليها وتولت النيابة التحقيق.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2013)

*هرج و مرج بـ"شارع محمد محمود" *

7/26/2013   4:04 PM​​



​ 
*نجوى مصطفى*

 حالة من الهرج و المرج إنتابت المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير و  خاصة المتواجدين  بشارع محمد محمود ، بعد أن سقطت زجاجة من إحدى العمارات  المطلة على شارع  محمد محمود على جنود القوات المسلحة ، و سادت  حالة  ارتباك بالشارع قبل أن  يتبين أن الزجاجة سقطت دون قصد.

 وصعدت اللجان الشعبية بصحبة ضباط الجيش مبنى العمارة وتبين  أنها سقطت بطريق  الخطأ ،و في سياق متصل ، أعلنت المنصة الرئيسية بالميدان  عن وصول مسيرة  تضم الألاف إنطلقت من السيدة زينب لميدان التحرير .

شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  هرج و مرج بـ"شارع محمد محمود"


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2013)

*مصادر:"مرسى" مصاب بحالة نفسية ..ويردد "أنا مظلوم"*

7/26/2013   4:02 PM​​




​ 
 كشفت مصادر سيادية مسئولة أن الرئيس المعزول محمد  مرسي مصاب بحالة نفسيئة  سيئة جدًا ويدخل في حالات اكتئاب شديدة ويردد على  من حوله من ضباط الحرس ال  هورية المكلفين بحراسته تحت الاقامة الجبرية أنه  مظلوم ولم يرتكب اي جريمة  في حق الدولة.

 وقالت المصادر إن مرسي طلب خلال اليومين السابقين لقاء  الفريق أول  عبدالفتاح السيسي وزير الدفاع أكثر من 5 مرات ولكن دون أي  استجابة كما طلب  من القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة بأن يلتقي مع مرشد  جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين الدكتور محمد بديع أو الاتصال به هاتفيًا ولكن دون  جودى أيضًا حيث  رفضت القوات المسلحة الأمر.

 وكشفت المصادر أن القوات المسلحة سوف تقوم خلال أيام قليلة  بتسليم الرئيس  المعزول محمد مرسي إلى النيابة حيث تتم محاكمته في عدد من  القضايا منها  التخابر والتحريض على العنف واقتحام السجون وغيرها.

 وكان المستشار حسن سمير، قاضي التحقيق المنتدب من محكمة  استئناف القاهرة،  قد أصدر قرارًا بحبس الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي لمدة 15  يومًا احتياطيًا على  ذمة التحقيقات التي يجريها معه.

شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  مصادر:"مرسى" مصاب بحالة نفسية ..ويردد "أنا مظلوم" 
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل : نقل مرسى خلال ساعات لسجن طرة بعد قرار حبسه..

​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *عاجل : نقل مرسى خلال ساعات لسجن طرة بعد قرار حبسه..
> 
> ​*


*ايووووووووووة بقى *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2013)

*حماس تدين قرار حبس مرسي وتعتبره تنصلا من القضية الفلسطينية*
*شبكة الابراشى*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2013)

*حباط محاولة تسلل400 جهاديا من سيناء قبل توجههم لـ"التحرير"و"الإتحادية"*

*7/26/2013   4:14 PM*​​*



*​ * أكدت مصادر أمنية رفيعة المستوى أن القوات المسلحة تمكنت من إحباط مخطط  لدخول ما يقرب من 400 مسلح من حماس والسلفية الجهادية وتنظيم القاعدة بعد  أن حاولوا التسلل من سيناء للتوجه إلى القاهرة لاستهداف متظاهري التحرير  والاتحادية ومنشآت عسكرية وشرطية.*

* وكشفت أجهزة المخابرات عن مخططهم أمس لتقوم قوات الأمن باقتحام أماكن  تمركزهم حول جبل الحلال وتلقي القبض على عدد منهم وتمكن آخرون من الهرب وسط  المناطق الجبلية وجار تعقبهم.
الفجر
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2013)

* طائرات الجيش تحلق فوق «النهضة».. وأنصار مرسي يردون بهتافات مُعادية للجيش*
*المصرى اليوم*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2013)

*سى بى سى:اللواء مصطفى باز مساعد وزير الداخلية لقطاع السجون:لم يصدر قرار  رسمي بنقل الرئيس المعزول للسجن..والمصلحة لم تتلق أي إخطارات حتى الآن*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2013)

*القبض على 3 من أنصار مرسي بحوزتهم أسلحة نارية في مسيرة «مصطفى محمود
المصرى اليوم
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2013)

*إخوان_بلا_عنف» للجماعة: «كفاكم عنفا واستبدادا.. وعودوا لأحضان الشعب»
الشروق
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2013)

*بالفيديو .. نص رسالة الإخوان إلى أوباما






جانب من الرسالة​ واشنطن- بهاء الطويل


أطلقت جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين عبر أنصارها بالولايات المتحدة،  حملة جديدة، تهدف إلى الضغط على  الإدارة الأمريكية من أجل تقديم العون  للجماعة وللرئيس المعزول محمد  مرسى.

وبدأ أمس الخميس، الإخوان  المسلمون من خلال المساجد والمراكز الإسلامية  بالعاصمة واشنطن توزيع  مظروف بألوان علم مصر، ويحمل عنوان البيت الأبيض  واسم الرئيس الأمريكى،  ويحتوى على رسالة باللغة الانجليزية مطبوعة على ورق  فاخر طبع عليه صورة الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى.

ويطالب الإخوان المسلمون من خلال رسالتهم الموجهة إلى أوباما  بتدخل  الولايات المتحدة فى الشأن الداخلى المصرى، وتتمثل فى قائمة تتكون  من ثلاثة  مطالب، أولها: وقف الدعم العسكرى بالكامل عن مصر، وثانيا: مطالبة  الجيش  المصرى بالعودة للثكنات تحت قيادة "رئيسه وقائده" المنتخب، وثالثا:  مطالبة  الجيش المصرى بالإفراج عن المعتقلين من الصحفيين والنشطاء  والقيادات  السياسية.

ووصفت الرسالة ما حدث فى مصر بالانقلاب العسكرى "غير المقبول والمخالف   للقوانين الأمريكية والدولية"، وقال الموقعون على الرسالة للرئيس أوباما  أنهم بصفتهم "مصريين أمريكيين" صوتوا لصالح رسالته للتغيير، فإنهم يناشدون  الرئيس الأمريكى الاستجابة لهذه المطالب.

وقام أنصار الإخوان  بتوزيع الرسالة، وجمع التوقيعات عليها بعد صلاتى المغرب  والتراويح، بعدد  من المساجد بالولايات القريبة من العاصمة واشنطن، ومن  بينها مسجد "دار  الهجرة" فى ولاية فرجينيا، والتى تضم عددًا كبيرًا من  المصريين حاملى  الجنسية الأمريكية.

وشهدت واشنطن، عقب عزل الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى، تظاهرات للإخوان وأنصارهم   أمام البيت الأبيض، ترفع الأعلام الأمريكية ولافتات بالانجليزية تناشد  أوباما التدخل لإنقاذ مرسى ودعمه لعودته إلى منصبه.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2013)

*إخوان الإسكندرية يحطمون أرصفة لرشق الأهالى بالحجارة بالقائد إبراهيم*

*  الجمعة، 26 يوليو  2013 - 16:35*
*





                             اشتباكات الإخوان بالقائد إبراهيم* 
*الإسكندرية – هناء أبو العز وحسام خير الله*
*

* 
*ازداد أعداد المعارضين الذين توجهوا لمساندة زملائهم الذين يعتدى  عليهم مؤيدو المعزول بميدان القائد إبراهيم بعد سماع دوى إطلاق خرطوش،  بالإضافة إلى قيام مؤيدى المعزول بإطلاق الألعاب النارية بشكل أفقى على  المعارضين.

وحطم مؤيدو المعزول عددا من الأرصفة لاستخدامها كحجارة لرشق المتظاهرين،  كما تم تحطيم عدد من واجهات المحلات الموجودة بميدان القائد إبراهيم.* *

اليوم السابع*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2013)

*بالصورة.. "أنصار المعزول" يكسرون صيامهم فى نهار رمضان دعماً للشرعية




 
محمد مدين

 تداول عدد من النشطاء على موقع التواصل الإجتماعي "فيسبوك" صور لمسيرة من   أنصار المعزول محمد مرسي، بالعباسية خلال فاعليات جمعة "الفرقان" التى دعت   إليها قيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، للمطالبة بعودة مرسي الى سدة  الحكم.

  وقد لوحظ تناول بعض المشاركيين فى المسيرة من أنصار المعزول ومطلقين لحاهم،  وهم يشربون المياة فى نهار رمضان، مما ثار تهكم النشطاء الذين ابدوا  تعجبكم من إفطار بعض أنصار المعزول فى نهار رمضان، على غير عادة  تمسكهم  بالشرعية كما يدعون طوال الوقت .*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2013)

*حجازى مرسى سيعود للرئاسة الاحد بعد حدث جلل سيهز مصرليلة السبت
*
[YOUTUBE]
7_1tZTguODU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*15:12
طائرات عسكرية تحلق فوق معتصمى ميدان "رابعة العدوية"*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*15:17
مسيرة لأهالى مسقط رأس المرشد العام للإخوان بالمحلة تأييدا للجيش*​


----------



## بايبل333 (26 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> ​
> حطوا في رابعه صوره "مسيحيين من اجل مرسي" - " Christians for Morsi" وعليها صورة صليب...... وأول ما الاعلام الاجنبي مشي مسحوا الصليب والكلام*




انا مسيحى من اجل مرسى ولابد ان يكمل الفترة وهى 
داخل سجن وادى النطروان.....
فمن يتفق معى


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*15:21
مظاهرات الإسكندرية بحرا وبرا دعما للجيش ضد الإرهاب*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*15:28
اشتباكات بالقائد إبراهيم بين مؤيدى السيسى وأنصار المعزول*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*15:40
وزارة الصحة: 24 مصابًا حصيلة تظاهرات اليوم ولا وفيات حتى الآن*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*15:58
انضمام ألتراس أهلاوى للمتظاهرين بميدان الحجاز لتفويض الجيش لمواجهة العنف*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*16:23
ألتراس ثورجى يقيم إفطارا باسم "جيكا" فى التحرير*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*16:37
احتراق 3 منازل إثر مشاجرة بين مؤيدى مرسى والأهالى بـ"الوايلى"*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*16:42
3 مسيرات تصل ميدان النهضة للمشاركة فى مليونية "رفض الانقلاب"*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*16:47
مسيرة بالجرارات الزراعية لديوان عام محافظة الغربية رفضاً للإرهاب*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*16:50
مئات المهندسين يتحركون فى مسيرة من أمام نقابتهم إلى التحرير*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*16:58
تجمع الأهالى بميدان المطرية لتلبية دعوة السيسى ودعم مكافحة الإرهاب*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*17:01
انطلاق مسيرة تضم الآلاف من شبرا إلى ميدان التحرير*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*17:03
أهالى الدرب الأحمر يستعدون للتحرك فى مسيرة نحو التحرير لتفويض الجيش*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*17:04
مؤيدو المعزول يقطعون شارع الطيران ويرقصون على أنغام "مصر إسلامية"*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*17:05
انطلاق مسيرة "الوفد" للمشاركة فى مليونية "لا للإرهاب"*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*17:08
انضمام مسيرة ألف مسكن لتظاهرات "الحجاز" بعد احتلال أنصار المعزول للميدان*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*17:33
بالصور.. تظاهرات نسائية ولافتات ضد أوباما بميدان الأربعين بالسويس*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*17:35
وزيرا السياحة والثقافة يقودان مسيرة المثقفين والفنانين المتجهة لـ"التحرير"​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*الشرطة المصرية: اى شخص ينتمى لجنسية غير مصرية فى اى اعتصام او مظاهرات سيتم التعامل معة كجاسوس​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*الاعتداء على أعضاء حملة تمرد وتكسير المنصة بميدان الشهداء في حلوان من قبل جماعة الاخوان الارهابية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*17:48
أحمد الطيب: بيان الأزهر موجه لكافة المصريين بما فيهم معتصمو رابعة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*أعلن الدكتور محمد أبو سليمان، القائم بأعمال وكيل وزارة الصحة بالإسكندرية، عن سقوط قتيلين وإصابة 26 فى اشتباكات القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية.


والقتيل الأول يدعى سعيد محمد إبراهيم 21 سنة، بينما لم يتم التوصل إلى بيانات القتيل الثانى، بالإضافة إلى نقل 26 مصابا بخرطوش تم نقل 15 إلى مستشفى الأميرى الجامعى.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*مؤيدو المعزول يطلقون بالونات تحمل صور مرسى بـ"رابعة"*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*منصة التحرير: مرسى فى طريقه الآن لسجن طره*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*مجهولون يشعلون النيران فى عدد من السيارات المتوقفة بـ"القائد إبراهيم" *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*قامت قوات الجيش المتواجدة بمحيط القائد إبراهيم بإطلاق "المتريليوف" متعدد الطلقات فى ساحة مسجد القائد إبراهيم بشكل تحذيرى لإخلاء الميدان من المتظاهرين، خاصة بعد إشعال النيران فى سيارات الأهالى المتوقفة بالميدان.

ورددت القوات تحذيرات بضرورة إخلاء ساحة الميدان وإنهاء الاشتباكات فور سقوط العشرات من المصابين وقتيلان.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*هاجمت العناصر الإرهابية 7 أكمنة فى شمال سيناء، أثناء الإفطار فى وقت واحد، حيث قالت مصادر مطلعة، إن الإرهابيين استهدفوا أكمنة أبو طويلة والصفا ومستشفى الشيخ زويد والكوثر وأكمنة أخرى بقذائف صاروخية وآر بى جى، أثناء الإفطار، كما أطلقت أسلحة نيرانها الرشاشة على الأكمنة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*قال الدكتور عمرو نصر رئيس هيئة مرفق إسعاف الإسكندرية، إن ضحايا اشتباكات القائد ابراهيم بين مؤيدى ومعارضى المعزول وصل إلى 5 قتلى و140 مصابا. 

وأضاف أن الضحايا أحدهم مصاب بطعن بآلة حادة والباقى بطلق نارى حى.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*اقتحم مسلحون منذ قليل محطة مترو عزبة النخل بالخط الأول من متروالأنفاق وأطلقوا النيران بشكل عشوائى على الركاب المتواجدين بصالة المحطة، مما أدى إلى إصابة 16 راكبا وفرو هاربين.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*"الإخوان" يحتجزون متظاهرين داخل "القائد إبراهيم" ويقومون بتعذيبهم​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*إصابة 3 فى اشتباكات بين الإخوان الأهالى بمنطقة الزراعة بالمحلة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*ارتفاع ضحايا اشتباكات القائد إبراهيم إلى 6 قتلى و153 مصابا​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يوليو 2013)

*القوات المسلحة توجه بيانا للشعب المصري بعد قليل*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2013)

*المسيحيون في أول يوم صيام: طب وبالنسبة للتراويح هنصليها في الكنيسة ولا الجامع

كتب : سارة سعيد                  منذ 18 دقيقة* * 










     البابا تواضروس* * 
احتفلت مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي اليوم، بصوم الأقباط مع   المسلمين بعد أن أعلنت الكنائس المصرية بشكل غير رسمي، صومًا انقطاعيًا حتى   آذان المغرب تضامنًا مع إخوانهم بالوطن في صيام رمضان، وإفطار الجميع   اليوم بالميادين مع دقات أجراس الكنائس وصوت الآذان. * *

وقدمت بعض الصفحات الساخرة على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس  بوك"،  عددًا من النصائح للأقباط الذي يصومون رمضان اليوم لأول مرة،  أهمها: * *
- عدم النظر في ساعة اليد كثيرا ومن الأفضل خلعها * *
- عدم السير في الشمس أو الظل أيضا * *
- مشاهدة التليفزيون والاستمتاع ببرودة التكييف * *
- من الممكن الصيام حتى فترة الظهيرة على اعتبار أنها المرة الأولى * *
- عدم تناول طعام كثيرًا عند الإفطار بعد المغرب حتى لا تصاب بالانتفاخ * *
- المياه المثلجة عند الإفطار مضرة فيمكن احتساء مشروب دافئ وتمر ثم أداء صلاة المغرب والرجوع للتناول مرة أخرى * *

ولاقت هذه النصائح وغيرها من الكتابات الساخرة قبولا بين  مستخدمي  "فيس بوك" مسيحين وأقباط، وعلقوا عليها مؤكدين على وحدة الشعب  المصري، وعدم  قدرة أي فصيل على التفرقة بين شقيه، وعلق البعض ساخرين  "وبالنسبة للتراويح  يا كابتن نصليها في الكنيسة ولا في الجامع". 



الوطن*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل عدد من أنصار مرسي يحاول الاعتداء على مبنى السفارة السعودية* 
​ 
  عدد من أنصار مرسي يحاول الاعتداء على مبنى السفارة السعودية بالجيزة
2013-07-26 23:15:36 
 





 
 قطع   عدد من أنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، مساء الجمعة، الطريق أمام مديرية   أمن الجيزة، وهتفوا ضد القوات المسلحة المتواجدة أمامها.​ وحاول   عدد أنصار مرسي، الاعتداء على مبنى السفارة السعودية، المواجهة للمديرية،   ولكن القوات المتواجدة منعتهم، وقام عدد من المشاركين في الاعتصام أنصار   المعزول، لمنع زملائهم من ممارسة أعمال الشغب في المنطقة.​ وكثفت مروحيات الجيش من تواجدها في سماء محيط ميدان النهضة، حيث اقتربت من أنصار مرسي، المعتصمين بالميدان وألقت بأعلام مصر عليهم.​ وكانت   عدة مسيرات من إمبابة والوراق والهرم وفيصل والعمرانية والكيت كات، وصلت   إلى ميدان النهضة قبل آذان المغرب للانضمام إلى المعتصمين وتناول وجبات   الإفطار معهم، ونشبت اشتباكات بين المشاركين في مسيرة الكيت كات، حيث تعرض   أنصار مرسي، لهجوم من الأهالي، وتبادل الطرفان القذف بالحجارة، ما أدى إلى   وقوع عشرات المصابين من الطرفين.​ وقال   شهود عيان إنهم سمع دوي إطلاق رصاص بالقرب من كوبري الجيزة حيث أكد   المعتصمون أن الطلقات مصدرها أهالي الجيزة في محاولة منهم لاستفزاز   المعتصمين من أجل الاشتباك معهم.​


----------



## grges monir (26 يوليو 2013)

بنى سويف النهاردة خروج جماهيرى غير مسبوق
لا يقل عن خمسين الف متظاهر ضد الاخوان
فى مقاابل مالا يزيد عن 10 الاف من الاخوان
ومحدش يقولى  جبت الكلام دة منين
انا كنت فى ميدان الرزراعيين حيث تجمع الثوار
وروحت ميدان المديرية حيث تجمع الاخوان
النهاردة يوم تاريخى بحق


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2013)

*الوطن تنشر بيان القوات المسلحة قبل إذاعته 29 مليون مصري خرجوا لتفويض الجيش لمحاربة الإرهاب*
*2013-07-26 22:57:23*​​​




*تصدر  القوات المسلحة، بيانًا بعد قليل، تعلن فيه الأعداد التي خرجت في جميع  ميادين مصر؛ للإعلان عن تفويض الجيش لمحاربة الإرهاب. وتقدر الأعدا، حسب  البيان المنتظر صدوره، 29 مليون مصري في جميع ميادين البلاد.




*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2013)

*اشتباكات بالأيدي في الأقصر بين مؤيدي مرسي وعدد من الأهالي
07/26/2013 - 23:01




وقعت، منذ قليل، اشتباكات بالأيدي بين عدد من أهالي منطقة صلاح الدين في  وسط مدينة الأقصر، ومؤيدي الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، أثناء مسيرة لتحالف  دعم الشرعية في الأقصر.

ورفض الأهالي تواجد مؤيدي مرسي في منطقتهم وأشعلوا إطارات السيارات لمنعهم من دخول الشوارع، فحدثت مشادات بالأيدي.

وانطلقت، منذ قليل، مسيرة حاشدة ضمت الآلاف من أبناء الأقصر من أمام مبنى ديوان عام محافظة الأقصر.

وحمل المشاركون أعلام مصر وصورا للفريق أول السيسي، وهتفوا بسقوط الإخوان،  كما رددوا هتافات مؤيدة للسيسي وطالبوه بالقضاء على الإرهاب.



*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل  مسيرة من  رابعة  تتجه إلى كوبري أكتوبر بقيادة صفوت حجازي 
2013-07-26 23:17:19* * 






* * 
 مسيرة من "رابعة" تتجه إلى كوبري أكتوبر بقيادة صفوت حجازي ​ 




ربنا يستر
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2013)

*العريان يواصل التزييف: الملايين تؤيد "مرسى ومصممون على إعادة الشرعية كاملة

*
*



*​ *
 قال عصام العريان، نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، أن "القرارات المصيرية ﻻ   تتخذ بناء على التقارير اﻹعلامية المضللة، ولكن بعد الرصد الواقعى على   اﻷرض والمتابعة البشرية"، مشيرا أن المطبلون فى إعلام الغواية والتضليل يتم   توظيفهم فى حدود..وعليهم أن يدركوا أن بضاعتهم تبور ﻷن ملايين فى كل   المحافظات المصرية وملايين تملئ ميدان رابعة وعند 6 أكتوبر إلى شارع عباس   العقاد، ويسجد المصلون على ظهور بعضهم البعض. ومثلهم فى نهضة مصر .

  وأضاف العريان، عبر صفحته على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"، أن   "ملايين مؤيدى مرسى يقولون بكل قوة "ﻻ للانقلاب العسكرى، ونرفض التفويض   بالقتل..نحن سلميون ولسنا دعاة عنف وﻻ إرهاب، * *ومصممون على إعادة الشرعية كاملة واستكمال المسار الديموقراطى مع الرئيس مرسى فى ظل الدستور".

  وتابع العريان، قائلا: "القرار اتخذه الشعب المصرى صاحب السيادة ومصدر   السلطة، ويعبر عنه باﻷعداد فى صناديق اﻻنتخابات البرلمانية القادمة".*​ ​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2013)

*الأهالي يحاصرون الإخوان داخل مسجد القائد إبراهيم بعد إطلاقهم الخرطوش عليهم

*
*



*​ *
 أكدت مصادر انسحاب المئات من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان من محيط مسجد القائد  إبراهيم، بعد تصاعد الغضب الشعبي ضدهم من قبل أهالي منطقة محطة الرمل،  الذين نجحوا في مطاردتهم خارج المنطقة.

  وقالت المصادر إن عددا كبيرا من الجماعة، هربوا بعد قيامهم بإطلاق * *الخرطوش  على الأهالي بالتوجه إلى داخل المسجد، والاختباء به، فيما حاصر المئات من  الأهالي المسجد، مطالبين بخروج الإخوان وتسليمهم لقوات الشرطة.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2013)

*                 الكونجرس: ماحدث في مصر ليس إنقلابا عسكريا ولانيه لخفض المعونات لمصر*
*                     الجمعة 26 يوليو 2013 - 11:33 م                                                    وكالة أونا                                              مصر * 
*



                             الكونجرس الأمريكي * 
*عقد أعضاء مجلس الشيوخ الأمريكي، الخميس، جلسة  استماع تحت عنوان «الأزمة  في مصر» امتدت نحو ساعتين ونصف، ناقشوا فيها  وجهات النظر المختلفة حول  الوضع في مصر وتداعياته على المنطقة والولايات  المتحدة، وأكدوا أن «ما حدث  في مصر ليس انقلابا عسكريا، وأن وقف المساعدات  اختيار سياسي ضعيف».*

*كان شهود الجلسة هم السفير دينيس روس، المستشار السابق للرئيس الأمريكي   باراك أوباما حول الشرق الأوسط، وميشيل دن، المتخصصة في شؤون الشرق الأوسط   بالخارجية الأمريكية سابقا، والسفير دانيال كيرتزر، السفير الأمريكي  الأسبق  بالقاهرة.*

*وقبل انعقاد الجلسة بيوم واحد، كشفت وكالة «أسوشيتد برس» الأمريكية، أن   نائب وزير الخارجية الأمريكي، ويليام بيرنز، عقد اجتماعا مغلقا مع عدد من   أعضاء الكونجرس، أكد فيه أن «الإدارة الأمريكية لن تعلن أن ما حدث في مصر   انقلابا»، وفقا لما نقله عدد من مشرعي القوانين بالكونجرس.*

*جاءت زيارة «بيرنز» بعد يوم واحد من إعلان وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية «البنتاجون» تعليق إرسال طائرات «إف-16» إلى مصر.*

*وقال رئيس لجنة العلاقات الخارجية بمجلس الشيوخ، روبرت منينديز، إن «وقف   المساعدات الأمريكية يمكن أن يثير أزمة أخرى في مصر لن تكون في مصلحة   الولايات المتحدة»، داعيا إلى «ضرورة استمرار المعونة في الوقت الراهن»،   واصفا قرار تعليق المساعدات بأنه سيكون «اختيارا سياسيا ضعيفا».*

*وتابع «منينديز»: «دعمنا لمصر مشروط، ويجب على القادة المصريين والجيش   المصري إظهار التزامهم تجاه عملية سياسية شاملة وانتخابات ديمقراطية موثوق   فيها».*

*ودعا السيناتور بوب كوركر، العضو الجمهوري باللجنة، إلى «تخفيف حدة  التوتر  بين مصر وواشنطن، ويجب ألا تنسى واشنطن أحيانا أن لديها مصالح أمن  قومي  هائلة بمصر».*

*وأعرب دينيس روس عن تخوفه من قطع المعونة لمصر، قائلا إن «وقف المساعدات   الأمريكية قد يفقدنا اتصالنا مع الجيش، كما أنه قد يحدث أزمة مع الشعب   المصري».*

*وحذر «روس» من احتمال تقلص النفوذ الأمريكي في مصر إذا تم اتخاذ قرار  وقف  المعونة، مشيرا إلى إرسال الإمارات والسعودية مساعدات مالية إلى مصر،  وهي  الخطوة التي وصفها بأنها قد تؤدي إلى «أعمال قمع ضد الإخوان المسلمين  في  مصر».*

*بينما قال دانيال كيرتزر إنه من المهم التفكير في الدعم الشعبي تجاه   خطوات الجيش بعد عزل مرسي، مشيرًا إلى دور الجيش في إغلاق أنفاق التهريب   بين مصر وغزة.*

*وأضاف «كرتزر»: «الأمر لا ينحصر بين الأبيض والأسود، كما أن مرسي فشل في   تطبيق سيادة القانون المنهجية، وما يثبت أن ما حدث في مصر ليس انقلابا   عسكريا، بل إن الجيش لم يستول على السلطة، ولكنه قدم خارطة الطريق للتأكد   من ثبات الحكومة الجديدة».*

*واعتبر مسؤول رفيع  المستوى في البيت البيض، لم يكشف عن اسمه، أن  «واشنطن تدرك جيدا صعوبة  الموقف في مصر، ومحاولة كسر رقبة الإخوان  المسلمين لن يكون أمرا جيدا لمصر  أو للمنطقة، ونحن نريد عودة الأمور إلى  وضعها الطبيعي».*

*وفي سياق متصل، قال مسؤولون أمريكيون إنه «من المتوقع أن تبلغ إدارة   الرئيس باراك أوباما الكونجرس أنها لم تقرر بعد إن كان ما حدث في مصر   انقلابا، وأن واشنطن لا تعتزم اتخاذ قرار بهذا الشأن في القريب العاجل».*

*وأوضح المسؤولون، الذين طلبوا عدم نشر أسمائهم، أنه «من المتوقع أن يعلن   نائب وزير الخارجية الأمريكي، وليام بيرنز هذه الرسالة في شهادة أمام  أعضاء  بارزين في مجلسي النواب والشيوخ بالكونجرس».*

*وقال مسؤولون حاليون وسابقون إن «إدارة أوباما لا ترغب في خفض المعونة  التي  تبلغ نحو 1.55 مليار دولار سنويا منها 1.3 مليار دولار للجيش خشية  استعداء  أحد أهم المؤسسات في مصر»، مشيرين إلى أنها لا ترغب في القيام بأي  تحرك  يزيد من الاضطراب في مصر نظرًا لما لها من أهمية استراتيجية في ضوء  معاهدة  السلام مع إسرائيل، وقناة السويس، الممر المائي الحيوي للولايات  المتحدة»،  حسب قولهم.*

*وبموجب القانون الأمريكي يتعين وقف معظم المساعدات إلى أي بلد يتم خلع   رئيسه أو رئيس حكومته المنتخب في انقلاب عسكري أو بمرسوم أو تتم الإطاحة به   في انقلاب أو بمرسوم يلعب فيه الجيش دورا حاسما».*

*ولم يحدد القانون الموعد النهائي لاتخاذ قرار بهذا الشأن، ولم يحدد أيضا   المعايير التي على أساسها يتم اتخاذ القرار، مما يمنح إدارة أوباما هامشا   للمناورة بشأن كيفية وتوقيت اختيارها، لأن تفسر ما حدث في مصر.*

* 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2013)

*وصف الداعية صفوت حجازي، مساء الجمعة، الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي،  القائد العام للقوات المسلحة، وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربي، بـ«خائن». وأضاف «حجازي»، في كلمته على منصة «رابعة العدوية» أمام أنصار  الرئيس المعزول، محمد مرسي: «عبد الفتاح السيسي خائن ويريد أن يغرق في دماء  المصريين». ودعا «حجازي» المتواجدين من أنصار مرسي إلى رفع صور الرئيس المعزول وأعلام مصر، مضيفًا: «أي علم آخر غير علم مصر نرجو إنزاله». وقال: «على استعداد أن نعطيه مزيدًا من الدماء حتى يمتلئ حمام  الدماء الذي يجلس فيه»، في إشارة منه لـ«السيسي»، وأضاف: «وكالات الأنباء  الأجنبية تقول إن فيه 40 مليون مصري خرجوا»، ثم هتف: «بالروح بالدم نفديك  يا إسلام». وأعلن «حجازي» أن أعداد المتواجدين في «رابعة» وصل إلى «كوبري 6  أكتوبر»، مما دفع أنصار مرسي لاستقبال كلماته بالتهليل والتصفيق، واختتم  بقوله: «مستمرون في مليونيتنا، الجمعة والسبت، ولن نغادر، وإن كان إدانا  مهلة 48 ساعة يروح يلعب في التراب».
المصرى اليوم
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2013)

*                             شعب أسوان يفوض ويدعم الجيش فى التصدى للإرهاب*

*



* 

*                              - عوض سليم                         * 
*                         نشر:                         26/7/2013 11:32 م                          – تحديث                         26/7/2013 11:32 م                      *
*فى مشهد ثورى غير مسبوق احتشد قرابت 15 ألف من  المتظاهريين من ممثلى القوى السياسية المدنية بميدان الشهداء وسط أسوان،  للمشاركة فى تظاهرات مليونية تفويض الجيش للقضاء على فلول الارهاب والعنف  بالشارع المصرى.*
*وتم تقسيم ميدان الشهداء بين مؤيدى الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى من الناحية  الشرقية للميدان ومتظاهرى القوى المدنية والثورية من الناحية الغربية  للميدان.*
*التحرير
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2013)

*الرئيس موجهًا كلامه للدول الخارجية: "المصريون أمامكم وانظروا للفضائيات.. وعندما يتكلم الشعب يصمت الجميع"*
*بوابة الأهرام *


*26-7-2013 | 23:42 *
*




*
*



*

*293*

*



*






*



*
*عدلى منصور*​ *قال  المستشار عدلي منصور، رئيس الجمهورية، موجها كلامه للدول الخارجية، التي  تزعم أن ما حدث في مصر انقلاب عسكري: "انظروا إلى الفضائيات ووكالات  الأنباء الأجنبية.. المصريون أمامكم.. هل هذا انقلاب أم إرادة شعب"، مضيفا  في تعليقه على مظاهرات اليوم: "عندما يتكلم الشعب يصمت الجميع". 

وأشار في مداخلة هاتفية مع الحياة اليوم، إلى أن الدولة لن تقبل أي  انفلات أمني في الشوارع، أو قطع للطرق والكباري، ولا بد أن تبسط الدولة  هيبتها من جديد.* 




الأهرام


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: القيادة العامة للجيش لن تصدر بيانات اليوم*

*  الجمعة، 26 يوليو  2013 - 23:44*
*





                             العقيد أحمد محمد على * 
*كتب محمد أحمد طنطاوى*
*

* 
*قال مصدر عسكرى لــ"اليوم السابع " إن القيادة العامة للقوات  المسلحة لن توجه أى بيانات للشعب المصرى اليوم، نافيا ما أوردته بعض  المواقع الإليكترونية والقنوات الفضائية.

وأوضح المصدر أن القيادة العامة تتوجه بالشكر لجموع الشعب المصرى على  مشاركته فى التظاهرات التى دعا إليها الفريق أول السيسى القائد العام  للقوات المسلحة لدعم الجيش وأجهزة الأمن وتفويضها فى مواجهة الإرهاب وأعمال  العنف المحتملة* *
اليوم السابع
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2013)

* ​ إيهاب توفيق من "الاتحادية": "الله عليك يا سيسى مرسى مش رئيسى"




 
  أحمد على
  تواجد الفنان إيهاب توفيق على المنصة الرئيسية فى الاتحادية، وتفاعلت الجماهير المتواجدة بالاتحادية مع إيهاب توفيق.
  وأطلق إيهاب توفيق أغنية، أثناء مشاركته فى المظاهرات ضد الإرهاب، قائلا: "الله عليك يا سيسى مرسى مش رئيسى".​
*


----------



## girgis2 (26 يوليو 2013)

> *29 مليون مصري خرجوا لتفويض الجيش لمحاربة الإرهاب*



*أنا حاسس إنهم أكتر*



> *وحذر «روس» من  احتمال تقلص النفوذ الأمريكي في مصر إذا تم اتخاذ قرار  وقف  المعونة،  مشيرا إلى إرسال الإمارات والسعودية مساعدات مالية إلى مصر،  وهي  الخطوة  التي وصفها بأنها قد تؤدي إلى «أعمال قمع ضد الإخوان المسلمين  في  مصر».*



*ما شاء الله على بلاد الحرية والديموكراسية

خايفين على قمع الإخوان

وبعدين آيه علاقة قمع الإخوان بـــ تقلص النفوذ الأمريكي في مصر_____ هل هذا إعتراف منهم بذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## candy shop (26 يوليو 2013)

*مراسلة العربية: الشرطة تطلق قابل الغاز لتفريق تظاهرة للاخوان حاولت اغلاق كوبر 6 اكتوبر بالقاهرة*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يوليو 2013)

*الاعداد في التحرير كانت اكتر من يوم 30 *
*لان الشوارع الجانبيه زي شارع معروف والشوراع المتفرعه من عبد المنعم رياض كانت فيها اعداد رهيبه صعب المشي فيها 
علي الرغم ان الشوراع دي ايام 30 كانت بتبقي فاضيه لبعدها عن الميدان *​


----------



## candy shop (26 يوليو 2013)

*
*

*




إشتباكات*

*تشهد  منطقة لوران شرق الإسكندرية الآن مواجهات عنيفة بين قوات الشرطة ومجموعة  مسلحة، قال الأهالي إنهم يتنمون إلى جماعة "الإخوان المسلمين"، حاولوا  إشاعة حالة من الفوضى والتعدي على الأهالي. *

* وشهد شارع الإقبال بمنطقة لوران هجوم من عناصر مسلحة بدأت في ترويع المواطنين الأمنيين، والاعتداء على أصحاب المحلات. *

* فيما أكد الأهالي أن من بينهم عددا من كوادر الإخوان المعروفين بالمنطقة. *

* وعلى إثر ذلك استغاث الأهالي بالأجهزة الأمنية التى قدمت إلى المنطقة وقامت  بمطاردة تلك العناصر والذين اختبأوا في أحد العقارات بالشارع وقاموا  بالاشتباك مع قوات الشرطة.*


* 



* 
​


----------



## candy shop (26 يوليو 2013)

*وزير الداخلية : سنفض إعتصام رابعة بالقانون وقرار إيداع “مرسي” السجن بيد قاضي التحقيق*

* قال اللؤاء محمد إبراهيم وزير  الداخلية أن الداخلية سوف تنهي إعتصام رابعة العدوية بالقانون خلال أيام  وتنتظر فقط قرارات النيابة في بلاغات أهالي رابعة . وأضاف إبراهيم في  مداخلة لبرنامج مصر الجديدة علي فضائية الحياة أن الدكتور محمد مرسي الرئيس  السابق لم يودع حتى الان في سجن طرة ..وقرار الايداع والمكان يحدده قاضي  التحقيق وليس اي جهة اخرى .*​


----------



## candy shop (27 يوليو 2013)

قالت فضائية  الجزيرة مباشر مصر إن قوات الأمن بدأت بالفعل فى فض اعتصام  رابعة العدوية،  عبر إطلاق قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع، على المعتصمين الذين  بدأوا فى نصب  الخيام أمام النصب التذكارى القريب من ميدان رابعة.
 	وأضافت أن عدد من الحالات أصيبت باختناق جراء إطلاق الغاز، وقامت سيارات الإسعاف بنقل أعداد كبيرة من المصابين إلى المستشفيات.​


----------



## girgis2 (27 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الاعداد في التحرير كانت اكتر من يوم 30 *
> *لان الشوارع الجانبيه زي شارع معروف والشوراع المتفرعه من عبد المنعم رياض كانت فيها اعداد رهيبه صعب المشي فيها
> علي الرغم ان الشوراع دي ايام 30 كانت بتبقي فاضيه لبعدها عن الميدان *​




*ما أنا بقول كدة برضة

أنا شخصياً رجعت البيت بالــــعـــافـيــة
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يوليو 2013)

*الجيش المصري يعطي مهلة 10 دقائق للمتظاهرين في القائد ابراهيم في الاسكندرية




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يوليو 2013)

جريده الشروق 
مستشفى «رابعة» الميداني: 75 قتيلا و1000 مصاب باشتباكات طريق النصر


----------



## grges monir (27 يوليو 2013)

*المتحدث العسكرى يوجه التحية للشعب بعد انتهاء مليوينة لا للإرهاب*

                           السبت، 27 يوليو  2013 - 01:56





                             العقيد أركان حرب أحمد على المتحدث العسكرى                         
 كتب محمد أحمد طنطاوى


 
وجه العقيد أركان حرب أحمد على المتحدث العسكرى رسالة شكر وتقدير  للشعب المصرى من القوات المسلحة بعنوان "الشعب المصرى العظيم.. تعظيم سلام  وشكرا"، القوات المسلحة المصرية، وذلك عقب انتهاء قعاليات مليونية مواجهة  الإرهاب.


----------



## candy shop (29 يوليو 2013)

عاجل القبض على عصام سلطان و ابو العلا ماضي في منطقة المقطم
​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 أغسطس 2013)

يُفك من التثبيت


----------

